# Selling T-shirts



## Kevin25 (Feb 29, 2016)

I've a shop that sells custom made T-shirts in Toronto. The sale has been on the decline as winters have taken it's toll. In order to clear out the stock, we're planning to offer flat 30% offer. How do I reach this out to people? Is this a good idea? Was planning to get 200 flyers printed and spoke with a person from Troi Mailing services regarding the same. Fair enough?


----------



## anoclothingco (Feb 16, 2016)

If you're trying to clear your stock, you can go about it in many ways.

1. You can giveaway your shirts, so no profit, but a lot of visibility.

2. You can sell your shirts at your break-even price. Again, no profit but at least you won't have to eat the cost of producing the shirt. 

3. You could offer the 30% discount and get the 200 flyers but you'll need to consider a few things. How many shirts are you selling? Will the profit outweigh the flyers and other costs(ROI)? 

If you do go with option 3 after crunching a few numbers, then you could try to get your deal out to folks by using domestic facebook ads (you may want to factor in the budget of your ads with the last question in option 3, before you decide to move forward). 

Additionally, you can try to use word of mouth, or if you can, you could sell your shirts in a public place.

Hope that helps!


----------



## munsheethodange (May 19, 2015)

My suggestion would be to go with Google & Facebook ads targeting local population, where you would be having full control of your budget. If you don't see results stop the ad campaigns and try out your offline methods but let this be your second option.


----------



## ChinaDivision (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi, I think email to your former customers is the most effective way. And share this on your facebook, twitter, to exposure your discount.


----------

